# Sex lasting too long



## Anxiousannie (11 mo ago)

I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week. 
There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used). 
As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed. 
Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out. 
Now I've shot myself in the foot, I was making all these noises (somewhat exaggerated just because I've found that usually helps men get there as they feel like they are doing a good job etc). So now he is well proud of himself having lasted longer (he learnt a new trick - a tip on tiktok) and I hate it. I'm dreading having sex pretty much ever again now. My heart is genuinely pounding thinking omg I can't go through that for that long again, and what if he keeps just lasting longer and longer. I think I'm somewhat traumatised from awful 1st relationship I ever had, I was 16 and he was 21 and the sex would truly last such a long time, I would dry up and feel sore and just wish for it to be over. And feel used. Again, he knows about this. 
I'm a bit stuck for what to do now. I dread bringing this up as a thing, he will be upset and offended and feel like I was faking the noises etc. But I really just don't know what to do. I hate that it's a thing about men not lasting long enough, it really gave him self confidence issues because he felt like he wasn't doing good enough. But sex lasting more than a few minutes is genuinely my worst nightmare and he thinks hes doing it for my benefit! I only learnt how to have a orgasm on my own just before our relationship and I have anxiety and depression issues anyway, and then pressure of oh I have to orgasm totally hinders that happening.

I really don't know what to do.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Just tell him straight up. I have had problems taking too long and also being too fast. It’s a hard balance for a guy.

It helps if he knows your preference. My wife wants me to have one right before her or at the same time and doesn’t like it if I take longer.


----------



## Helping Hand (Sep 8, 2020)

By now, you must know his weakest point - Giving him oral. Avoiding doing it if you want to enjoy foreplay for a long time. I had asked my GF to do this and we enjoy foreplay for not less than 4 hours. Yes, it works !


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Anxiousannie said:


> I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
> There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
> As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed.
> Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out.
> ...


You are never going to have a satisfying sex life (or relationship), if you don't learn to be brave and communicate HONESTLY about yourself and your needs and wants.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My wife says the same thing that she doesn't want sex to last too long. And she has told me too. Even when we are having sex which is not the best thing to hear at that time but at least she is communicating I guess?

So when she tells me she is done, I just wrap it up and come (pun intended) to a finish.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Maybe he is watching porn or masturbating. Both make it harder to cum with a real woman.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> My wife says the same thing that she doesn't want sex to last too long. And she has told me too. Even when we are having sex which is not the best thing to hear at that time but at least she is communicating I guess?
> 
> So when she tells me she is done, I just wrap it up and come (pun intended) to a finish.


My wife says the same thing too. She cums faster than me and doesn't like it if I take too long after.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

thunderchad said:


> My wife says the same thing too. She cums faster than me and doesn't like it if I take too long after.


I know drives me nuts as all I ever hear is how women want guys to last longer and all I hear is "Are you ready yet?" 

AND I can go multiple times after about 30 minutes but she never takes me up on that.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe ask him where he got the idea you, or women on general, want intercourse or blow jobs to last a very long time. Because, as you mentioned, that’s a thing that many have come to believe. And, even you telling him once or a few times otherwise, it’s a belief that’s hard to unlearn.

Also, emphasize it makes you feel good if he finishes quickly, because it makes you feel effective and desirable, and because you’re doing your best to make it intensely and irresistibly pleasurable for him ( assuming that’s all true).

Ask him what you can do to make it more intense for him.

The only way to work together towards the same goal here is to learn to talk about it with defenses down, and somehow trusting that there is a foundation of desire present and true that means much more than the mechanics of the process either of you happen to prefer.

Also, consider his taking longer may have nothing to do with you, and maybe not even things immediately under his control (getting older, certain meds, fatigue, etc).


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

What’s the trick? 😂


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Oneillo77 said:


> What’s the trick? 😂


I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to ask? Might have to go look on Tik Tok?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

PieceOfSky said:


> Maybe ask him where he got the idea you, or women on general, want intercourse or blow jobs to last a very long time. Because, as you mentioned, that’s a thing that many have come to believe. And, even you telling him once or a few times otherwise, it’s a belief that’s hard to unlearn.
> 
> Also, emphasize it makes you feel good if he finishes quickly, because it makes you feel effective and desirable, and because you’re doing your best to make it intensely and irresistibly pleasurable for him ( assuming that’s all true).
> 
> ...


It might be due to so many people making a big deal out of premature ejaculation. Which then turns into fear that it will happen to some guy and his female partner will be disappointed. So then the guys thinks they have to go 20-30 minutes or more.

I mean look how many times even here on TAM when describing their sex time, people say they have fun for x number of minutes or x number of hours. That's what leads to the belief that sex should be a long time.

My wife is usually done after 15 minutes so I have had to adjust to that. I could go longer but don't want to upset her as I want to have sex again at some point so I make myself finish then too.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to ask? Might have to go look on Tik Tok?


I'm guessing it is porn and masturbating regularly since he's only been getting some once or twice a month.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

too much porn desensitizes his penis.
so cut back on that.

Also, getting him close to orgasming (bj, masurbation) and him finishing off inside of you is a valid technique.

Some men love to have their nipples played with and squeezed as they have PIV sex.

some men like a finger playing with their backside while having PIV sex.

Some men might cum faster in certain positions, like with her on top, reverse cowgirl, etc.

that is just for starters.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@Anxiousannie 
Your sentence, *But sex lasting more than a few minutes is genuinely my worst nightmare *

has me wondering why that is?
Forgetting about other things, just focusing on that question, do you want to have (good) sex for more than just as fast as you can make it get over with, as quick as possible? That's kind of a revealing sentence.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

"sex lasting more than a few minutes is genuinely my worst nightmare"

That jumped out at me, too. I'd think premature ejaculation would be worse. to me, it sounds like you don't want any sex. or just - quote that David Bowie song - "wham, bam, thank you, ma'am."


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Talker67 said:


> too much porn desensitizes his penis.
> so cut back on that.
> 
> Also, getting him close to orgasming (bj, masurbation) and him finishing off inside of you is a valid technique.
> ...


Acutally, I don't think too much porn desensitizes a man. In talks with friends my age, early 60s, it's called "getting older." Men as they age need more stimulation to get hard and to orgasm. Think back to when he was in his 20s and 30s. Got there faster. Now, not as fast. I'm 61. last way longer than i ever did.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Stop doing what you don't want to do. Just because he can last a long time doesn't mean you have to. You are going to learn to be more honest instead of faking it for him or whatever. 

You're going to have to just straight up tell him you don't want him to last a long time because it's uncomfortable and hurts. Women are very sensitive after they come but even if they don't come, too long is too much and things get painful. 

I am old and my generation grew up saying that women wanted men to last longer, but that's because men weren't giving women foreplay once they started having intercourse and women were talking about I wanted the foreplay and Men apparently thought they meant they wanted to be pounded for an hour. 

I think everyone has a better understanding of it now. You have kind of painted yourself in a corner.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Stop doing what you don't want to do. Just because he can last a long time doesn't mean you have to. You are going to learn to be more honest instead of faking it for him or whatever.
> 
> You're going to have to just straight up tell him you don't want him to last a long time because it's uncomfortable and hurts. Women are very sensitive after they come but even if they don't come, too long is too much and things get painful.
> 
> ...


I don't think OP is having an orgasm in the allotted two minutes. Just saying.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @Anxiousannie
> Your sentence, *But sex lasting more than a few minutes is genuinely my worst nightmare *
> 
> has me wondering why that is?
> Forgetting about other things, just focusing on that question, do you want to have (good) sex for more than just as fast as you can make it get over with, as quick as possible? That's kind of a revealing sentence.


I think many missed the (I think I'm most states), statutory rape that was her first boyfriend. (21 while she was 16)Pounded away while she was dry. Sick **** imo.

I think counseling is what is needed most. Without that I don't see how a healthy sex life can be had with hubby.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Middle of Everything said:


> I think many missed the (I think I'm most states), statutory rape that was her first boyfriend. (21 while she was 16)Pounded away while she was dry. Sick **** imo.
> 
> I think counseling is what is needed most. Without that I don't see how a healthy sex life can be had with hubby.


I get you in that situation. But there's more!

At least early on in the M, OP stated:

I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex.


So, somewhere there's a disconnect.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

He cums too fast or too slow to suit. Maybe sometimes one and sometimes the other. Like the train never runs on time. Can't win for losing. His partner fakes noises like she is really into it, all the while hating it. And dreading repeating the experience. What a wonderful relationship, guy can't win for losing.

How long have you been together? What is wrong with just straight up telling him what you want? Like "I want you to go first. Forget about the "She Comes First" book, that ain't me" "Do THIS not THAT." "I am setting a timer and want you to pop when the bell rings". Or whatever floats your boat. Does he have ED yet?

If a couple in a committed intimate relationship can tell internet strangers what they want but not one another, happiness (unfaked) for either would seem impossible to achieve.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> He cums too fast or too slow to suit. Maybe sometimes one and sometimes the other. Like the train never runs on time. Can't win for losing. His partner fakes noises like she is really into it, all the while hating it. And dreading repeating the experience. What a wonderful relationship, guy can't win for losing.
> 
> How long have you been together? What is wrong with just straight up telling him what you want? Like "I want you to go first. Forget about the "She Comes First" book, that ain't me" "Do THIS not THAT." "I am setting a timer and want you to pop when the bell rings". Or whatever floats your boat. Does he have ED yet?
> 
> If a couple in a committed intimate relationship can tell internet strangers what they want but not one another, happiness (unfaked) for either would seem impossible to achieve.


Excellent reply


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I don't think OP is having an orgasm in the allotted two minutes. Just saying.


Why do i see her setting a kitchen timer? And when it sounds, "okay, that's it, you're done." Even if he is not.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Why do i see her setting a kitchen timer? And when it sounds, "okay, that's it, you're done." Even if he is not.


New meaning to "Beat the Clock"


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> New meaning to "Beat the Clock"


"I'm sorry that's the buzzer. Thanks for playing Beat the ****. Here's our home version of the game."


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You're going to have to just straight up tell him you don't want him to last a long time because it's uncomfortable and hurts.


I think this is the best approach. Nobody would want to hurt the partner they love while they think they're showing them a good time. Just set him straight, no anger required. 

If he shows no empathy, you have a bigger problem.

Considering your past, I think you've been outstandingly generous sexually. Make sure he can show you half that level of care. Remind him whatever he's looking at on TikTok is a fantasy world, it doesn't apply to you guys. He and you together are reality. It's your relationship, and he has to take care of that, not some nonsense on TikTok.


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

I'm joining this echo chamber as well. 

I think what's missing here is an honest heart-to-heart communication where you mention your expectations clearly. If he's still uninterested about all this, then you guys may need to talk to a couple's counselor.

Have you ever heard about something called as a "covert contract"?









Covert Contracts: The Relationship Killer | The Inspirational Lifestyle


Watch the video above or read the transcript below A 'covert contract' is a death sentence that destroys the health of any relationship. I first heard the term coined by Dr. Robert Glover in his book No More Mr. Nice Guy. I'm not sure if he's the one who made it up or not, but




www.theinspirationallifestyle.com













Covert contracts - expectations in marriage - Uncovering Intimacy


Do you have covert contracts in your marriage? Expectations that aren't stated? Do you have arguments because of agreements you never made?




www.uncoveringintimacy.com


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Anxiousannie said:


> I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
> There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
> As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed.
> Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out.
> ...


How about you guys communicate about this. Maybe let him last a little longer and then tell him when you are starting to get uncomfortable. Everyone's different. 

I suggest you do it a few times and let him just help you get an orgasm, maybe not even PIV sex. So you can get out of your head as well. 

Again it doesn't have to be life and death, it should be fun. You both obviously have each others pleasure in mind, so just work in it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> You are never going to have a satisfying sex life (or relationship), if you don't learn to be brave and communicate HONESTLY about yourself and your needs and wants.


Ding, ding, ding... Thread winner!


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anxiousannie said:


> I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
> There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
> As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed.
> Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out.
> ...


What about when the women cums very very quickly and the guy isn't even close?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It isn’t going to kill him to be straight up honest. My wife has no problem telling me I’m going to be jerking off soon if I don’t hurry.

Doesn’t bother me one single bit.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Anxiousannie said:


> I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
> There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
> As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed.
> Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out.
> ...





Anxiousannie said:


> I was always the one wanting sex all the time, mostly initiating. We used to have sex several times a week.
> There had been times that I got a bit frustrated because I would spend plenty of time teasing him and giving oral etc etc and him paying me attention? - not so much. He was quite happy to dive straight into sex where as I wanted a more foreplay/intimacy and build up rather than, let's have sex and just stick it in (I just feel used).
> As the years went by I kind of got sick of being the initator and offended from times of rejection, and we ended up barely having sex. Once a month, twice max. Since it's been like that, hes wanted to go back to having sex more and I'm not really fussed.
> Last night I put on a outfit (makes me feel more confident and less fat). But the sex just lasted ages and I spent a while beforehand on oral, he obviously wanted me to orgasm but the pressure of doing that was too much, plus I couldn't get out of my head "why was he not coming!" Really bothered me. He always was relatively quick at getting there - bothered him but I always much prefer he come quick than take ages and I've told him that, makes me feel good - I take it as a compliment. The only times I have gotten frustrated with him is when I give him so much attention and he doesn't pay me much attention or once he comes, that's it! No interest in helping me out.
> ...


When my husband Todd takes too long to come, I tickle his nipples or between his buns, or place my smelly bare feet in his face to smell! Either of those tricks and he’s gonna come so fast! I know his turn ons! Colleen


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Brian from Columbus said:


> When my husband Todd takes too long to come, I tickle his nipples or between his buns, or place my smelly bare feet in his face to smell! Either of those tricks and he’s gonna come so fast! I know his turn ons! Colleen


What???

What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zombie thread..


Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What???
> 
> What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


Now you're seeing why some posters might get a few yeah, uh-uh responses.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Zombie thread..
> 
> Now you're seeing why some posters might get a few yeah, uh-uh responses.


Oh I can’t even bother to respond to a lot of the threads that have popped up over the past few weeks, unless they’re from somebody who has a lot of posts. So I understand why others don’t and also understand why people thought my initial thread wasn’t real.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What???
> 
> What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


I’m confused too! I’m a woman for one thing, and my husband set this up so it’s in his name. I seem to get a lot of attention, and then people don’t respond if I politely reply!
I’m glad you’re here! My name is Colleen, let’s be friends and talk!


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Brian from Columbus said:


> I’m confused too! I’m a woman for one thing, and my husband set this up so it’s in his name. I seem to get a lot of attention, and then people don’t respond if I politely reply!
> I’m glad you’re here! My name is Colleen, let’s be friends and talk!


…


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What???
> 
> What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


I know, RIGHT!!! Lol!! Some weeks are worse than others.

And now you know why I was joking about taking bets that YOU were one of those fake posts! Lol!!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

The only thing to do is to let him know how you feel. I do mean everything from the reason you stopped initiating to him taking to long now. Come up with something to let him know you are getting sore. My wife just lets me know when she was starting to get sore.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What???
> 
> What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


You’ll get to know who’s real and who’s fake. We’ve had a lot of hit and run threads lately, just trying to stir the pot. Kids these days…


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> I know, RIGHT!!! Lol!! Some weeks are worse than others.
> 
> And now you know why I was joking about taking bets that YOU were one of those fake posts! Lol!!


I feel like it wasn’t this bad at the time I joined (or during the few weeks I lurked before actually registering), but the past 2 weeks it’s been out of hand!


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> What???
> 
> What’s with all these people on this site coming here with under 10 posts and always posting the weirdest stuff or just repeats of other thread topics that were just created? Is it always like this here?


No, it hasn't always been like this and I've been on here for years now... left and came back. 

I wonder if the new people posting do seek genuine help, or they are just making fun? Still the OGs so to speak from TAM take the time out of their day to try and engage and assist as best as they can.


----------



## AlwaysImproving (5 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> He cums too fast or too slow to suit. Maybe sometimes one and sometimes the other. Like the train never runs on time. Can't win for losing. His partner fakes noises like she is really into it, all the while hating it. And dreading repeating the experience. What a wonderful relationship, guy can't win for losing.
> 
> How long have you been together? What is wrong with just straight up telling him what you want? Like "I want you to go first. Forget about the "She Comes First" book, that ain't me" "Do THIS not THAT." "I am setting a timer and want you to pop when the bell rings". Or whatever floats your boat. Does he have ED yet?
> 
> If a couple in a committed intimate relationship can tell internet strangers what they want but not one another, happiness (unfaked) for either would seem impossible to achieve.


Great reply and quick observations.


----------

